# Leveling on Slope?



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

So for those of you lucky enough to have a flat grade, I know that the process for leveling with sand is pretty simple: sand, rake, water in. However, for those of us with slopes (somewhat significant ones at that) - is it even possible to level using sand - or anything? I don't forsee issues with laying down the sand and using a rake or drag mat to fill in the low areas BUT I do think that when watering in/settling the sand I'm going to end up with washboarding or washout of the sand. Am I right in thinking this?

Is there a process to leveling low spots on a slope or am I dooooomed?  :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I would just try it and see what happens. In the end I think you will be better off than from where you started. I do not have any experience with sand and slopes.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I would just try it and see what happens. In the end I think you will be better off than from where you started. I do not have any experience with sand and slopes.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I agree with wardconnor, but cross post a link to the warm season forum as they have more experience with leveling and might have leveled on a steeper slope such as yours already. I would think the results would be good once it settles in the canopy. Think about 2-tiered sand based putting greens, the sand isn't washing right down the slope.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

When you say "leveling" do you mean smoothing? Most people on this site say "leveling" when they actually mean smoothing. There is a big difference in leveling a slope or simply smoothing the surface of a slope.

And post pics of the area in question.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Leveling/smoothing - as in filling low spots making the terrain less bumpy.

Here's a picture of the main area of concern: https://postimg.cc/image/59z84gqsob/


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I see no reason why you can't "smooth" that slope.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks I will just try it out this spring and see how it goes. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't going to be an obvious waste of time or if there was a special order of operations I should follow.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I am planning on sanding this coming spring. We will see how my slope handles it. I am guessing I am just going to have to do it in smaller increments in order to minimize the run off.


----------



## Akam (Aug 15, 2020)

How'd it go? I want to try it out next spring.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I have been contemplating this myself and was eventually going to ask you Pete what you thought when the time comes for my reno. My front yard has somewhat of a ditch that is bumpy as all get out going parallel with the road. So I will have to either only pull a drag to and from the road or use a smaller drag. As a 6 or even 4ft drag would not level with the grade. I've even been contemplating building an articulating drag with 2ft sections. But time and engineering would probably not outweigh the outcome.


----------



## Akam (Aug 15, 2020)

I was just going to use a 36" leveling rake from RR personally. Not sure how far you have to go but seems like the rakehandles slopes a bit better just because you can manipulate it a bit more.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

On a slope sand wont work well. Better off skim coating topsoil after cutting low. The existing grass helps hold it in place. Even better if you have a lawn roller you cam fill with water amd pack it in a little


----------

